# Long Tank for my 1947 Huffman



## azbug-i (Dec 25, 2012)

I need/want a tank for my 1947 Huffman. I would prefer it to be complete as in both sides and ready to put onto a bicycle. Horn I dont really care about it. Let me see any tanks you have to offer please  and a price! I guess I dont really care about color because a different colored tank is better than no tank at all. 

Thanks!! 
-Amanda

This is the bike:


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 8, 2013)

*still looking*

   pretty please


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have this one, said to be from a 1941 - I'll defer to the Huffman guys to tell you whether it would fit your 1947.  It has just a few traces of the original red/maroon paint left.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2013)

More pics -


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 8, 2013)

*oh boy!!*

How much are you asking? I would love to have this !!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, just make sure it's right for your bike before you get too excited - let's talk once the Huffman experts chime in.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 8, 2013)

*the rack*

my friend on here already pm-d me and confirmed that it would fit  and he had a bike with the same tank. Im pretty confident it will fit.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool!  Sent you a PM.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 8, 2013)

*Long tank*

Ill take seconds on it


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 8, 2013)

*still looking*

Tank above did not work out, but that is the right tank so if anyone else has one to offer, im ready and waiting


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 14, 2013)

*still looking*

anyone  still want one for my huffman


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 10, 2013)

*still looking*

still looking.....


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 23, 2013)

*still looking*

still looking for a tank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2013)

just for you...


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 24, 2013)

*thanks scott!*

Thanks Scott this is awesome! I love having old catalog pages!


----------

